# Spielerzahlen Aion



## Keula1 (8. Januar 2010)

Schönen Abend Aion Community,

ich hab ein nur ein kleines Anliegen und würde mich über Auskunft freuen.
Für mich ist es persönlich wichtig, dass mein Wahl MMO eine (für mich) ausreichend große Spielerbasis hat.

Nun möchte ich wissen wie hoch die derzeitigen DE (wenn nicht so genau geht EU) Spielerzahlen Aion sind, bzw. wo kann ich mir diese vllt selbst beschaffen?
Ich weis nur, dass Aion in EU raum knapp unter 1 Mio mal verkauft wurde.

Vielen Dank und bitte nur ernst gemeinte Antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (8. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn für dich persönlich "ausreichend"
Pro Server gehen eh nicht mehr als 5000-7000 Spieler gleichzeitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spielerzahlen weiss niemand momentan. Schätzungen liegen bei 200k-300k für den westlichen Markt womit die Zukunft mehr als gesichert ist.
Die Server jedenfalls sind gut besucht und man muss sich eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Januar 2010)

Je Besser ein MMO ist, desto mehr Addons Patches uvm. kommen raus, weil sie viel mehr gewinn machen, somit ist die behauptung 5-7k leute schwachsinn,
ist eine Gerechte Frage, aber glaub aion hat schon genug =)
kommt zwa nicht annähernd an WoW ran, aber das muss es ja nicht =)
(hab mal gehört ca. 400000 in der EU bin aber nicht sicher)


----------



## Stancer (8. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Je Besser ein MMO ist, desto mehr Addons Patches uvm. kommen raus, weil sie viel mehr gewinn machen, somit ist die behauptung 5-7k leute schwachsinn,
> ist eine Gerechte Frage, aber glaub aion hat schon genug =)
> kommt zwa nicht annähernd an WoW ran, aber das muss es ja nicht =)
> (hab mal gehört ca. 400000 in der EU bin aber nicht sicher)



Was mal wieder absoluter Schwachsinn ist.
Kein Spiel kommt an die Menge von Inhaltspatches von Everquest heran aber die sind weit davon entfernt so viele Spieler wie WoW zu haben. Nur um das mal als Beispiel zu nennen. AoC ~50k Spieler und kriegt nen Addon, Ultima Online noch ca. 10k Spieler und hat letztes Jahr das 10. Addon bekommen usw.

Das Spiele mit weniger als 100k Spielern weniger oder gar keine Patches erhalten ist ein Vorurteil, was nur all zu gerne von WoW Spielern gebracht wird um zu verdeutlichen wie toll es doch ist 10Mio Spieler zu haben !

Nach deiner Logik müsste jede Woche ein Inhaltspatch für WoW raus kommen, was aber nicht so ist. Andere Spiele kriegen weit mehr Patches und zusätzlichen Inhalt als WoW aber man müsste natürlich auch über den Tellerrand schauen um dies zu merken.

Ich gebe dir aber Recht, das Blizzard weit mehr finanielle Mittel zur Verfügung hat als andere Entwickler. Aber das heisst noch lange nicht, das sie diese Mittel auch investieren, nur weil sie sie haben !


----------



## Sin (8. Januar 2010)

Sorry dass ich ausfallend werde, aber manchmal wünsch ich mir echt, dass so mancher sich seine scheiss spielerzahlen sonst wo hin steckt. Warum wird ein MMO immer anhand von Spielerzahlen bewertet? Zieht ihr auch nur in Städte mit mindestens 100.000 Einwohnern? Meldet ihr euch nur in Schulen an wo mindestens 30 Leute pro Klasse sind?

Boa ich bekomm ich echt noch die Kretze mit dieser Community.


----------



## ei8th (8. Januar 2010)

Buffed ist einfach die Bild-Zeitung der MMO-Communities. Was erwartest Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bezüglich der Spielerzahlen: Genug.

Bezüglich gesamter Accounts/Spielerzahlen:

WoW hat weltweit etwa 11Mio Accounts, davon ~20% in Europa. Mach Pi mal Daumen 2.2Mio Accounts in Europa. Davon vermutlich etwa ein Viertel, so um 500k, in Deutschland.

Aion hat im Westen bisher knapp eine Mio verkauft, davon wohl ~50% in Europa, also knapp 500k, und davon ein Viertel, also so um 120K, in Deutschland.

Bitte beachten: Die 11Mio und die 20% sind belegt, den Rest hab ich mir grob abgeleitet aus der Nase gezogen.


----------



## Sunyo (8. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Warum wird ein MMO immer anhand von Spielerzahlen bewertet?



Vielleicht, weil man nicht völlig alleine im Game rumgammeln will?!
Würd jetzt auch nich ein Spiel spielen, wo ich nur alle paar Stunden jemandem übern weg laufe, was aber bei Aion nicht der Fall ist!


----------



## sirspoof (8. Januar 2010)

Ja macht doch voll kein Spass wenn man für ne Ize oder Grp Q eine Woche suchen muss, bis man was zusammen hat... klar ob jetzt 50K oder 60K sind macht den Braten nicht fett, aber wenn iwie 1K oder 10K macht dann schon viel mehr aus... ich möcht auch nicht auf einem Server zocken, wo man alleine ist. sonst wär es ja kein MMO ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Januar 2010)

srry everquest reingeguckt, und nach jeden addon wirkt das spiel ausgestorbener -.-
AoC hatte ne schwere zeit, find das spiel aber nice
Trotzdem, ein Spiel das mehr gewinn macht macht mehr produkte, und versucht mehr zu werben, je mehr leute ein spiel spielen, desto mehr Guides gibts, uvm.
aber aion hat genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (8. Januar 2010)

ei8th schrieb:


> Buffed ist einfach die Bild-Zeitung der MMO-Communities. Was erwartest Du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man sollte noch dazu nehmen, das die 11mio über 1 Jahr alt sind. Blizzard konnte es bisher gar nicht abwarten mit den Spielerzahlen rauszurücken, weil sie mal wieder nen neuen Rekord aufgestellt hatten. Aber die Zahlen für die Quartale 02, 03 und 04 von 2009 fehlen und Blizz hüllt sich in schweigen. 
Böse Zungen könnten nun behaupten, das die Zahlen deutlich gesunken und Blizzard diese deswegen nicht veröffentlicht, weil das eine schlechte publicity wäre.

Aber das ganze Spielerzahlen-Jonglieren ist so ziemlich das lächerlichste allgemein. Wer meint gute Qualität gibts nur bei hohen Spielerzahlen ist leider ziemlich naiv.

@Skyler : Vor allem da Guides auch von Blizzard geschrieben werden.... aber beharre ruhig auf deiner Meinung WoW wird so viel besser weiterentwickelt. Ich kenn die Inhalte von den WoW Addons und im Vergleich zu Addons in anderen Spielen sind die mal mehr als dürftig. Sowohl BC als auch Lichking hatten nicht wirklich viel zu bieten ausser : 1 neues Gebiet, neue Items, 1 neue Rasse pro Seite (BC) und 1 neue Klasse pro Seite (Lichking), achja und Flugtiere. Dafür das Blizz schon seit Release Heldenklassen für jede Klasse und Housing versprochen hat sind die Addons bisher ziemlich dürftig ausgefallen. Man kann sich darüber streiten aber alle anderen MMORPG die ich kenne bringen Addons raus, die man nicht schon nach 1 Monat zu 95% durchgespielt hat. Ich erinner mich an manches Addon von Daoc, an dem ich noch 1 Jahr nach erscheinen mit beschäftigt war und es gab immer wieder was neues zu entdecken.
Aber die WoW Addons sind eben ganz auf Fast-Food getrimmt.


----------



## Keula1 (8. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> srry everquest reingeguckt, und nach jeden addon wirkt das spiel ausgestorbener -.-
> AoC hatte ne schwere zeit, find das spiel aber nice
> Trotzdem, ein Spiel das mehr gewinn macht macht mehr produkte, und versucht mehr zu werben, je mehr leute ein spiel spielen, desto mehr Guides gibts, uvm.
> aber aion hat genug
> ...



Was mir z.b wichtig ist: ich hab gesehen auf Aionmoviez.com  ist praktisch nichts los, die Seite ist mehr oder weniger tot. Genau solche gut befüllten seiten sind für mich aber auch ein Zeichen für eine aktive Community normal.
Als ich damals noch WoW gespielt hab war ich regelmäßig auf warcraftmoviez.com. Die videos die dort teilweise zu finden sind, sind einfach beeindruckend. Zudem gibts extrem gute guids usw. Irgendwie scheint das bei Aion nicht vorhanden zu sein


----------



## Feuerwirbel (8. Januar 2010)

frreund von mir hat die wordlbosse in die städte gezogen und davon ein video gemacht, aber au youtube gestellt, liege ich richtig in der annahme dass aionmoviez eine unterseite von warcraftmoviez ist?


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> @Skyler : Vor allem da Guides auch von Blizzard geschrieben werden.... aber beharre ruhig auf deiner Meinung WoW wird so viel besser weiterentwickelt. Ich kenn die Inhalte von den WoW Addons und im Vergleich zu Addons in anderen Spielen sind die mal mehr als dürftig. Sowohl BC als auch Lichking hatten nicht wirklich viel zu bieten ausser : 1 neues Gebiet, neue Items, 1 neue Rasse pro Seite (BC) und 1 neue Klasse pro Seite (Lichking), achja und Flugtiere. Dafür das Blizz schon seit Release Heldenklassen für jede Klasse und Housing versprochen hat sind die Addons bisher ziemlich dürftig ausgefallen. Man kann sich darüber streiten aber alle anderen MMORPG die ich kenne bringen Addons raus, die man nicht schon nach 1 Monat zu 95% durchgespielt hat. Ich erinner mich an manches Addon von Daoc, an dem ich noch 1 Jahr nach erscheinen mit beschäftigt war und es gab immer wieder was neues zu entdecken.
> Aber die WoW Addons sind eben ganz auf Fast-Food getrimmt.



Du genie, ich zock seit Ulduar Release kein WoW mehr, und hab mit Aion am headstart angefangen, ich habe nciht gesagt das WoW gute Addons liefert, jediglich, das da viel gemacht wird, Patches, addons, und lauter schmarn, glaubst wenn Aion jetz die hälfte seiner spieler, nein sogar weniger hätte, und auch in Korea nicht besonders ankiemen würd, würde es viele Addons bringen?, wie glaubst finanzieren sie ihr nächstes Produkt Blade&Soul oder wie das heist?
Hüte deine zunge lieber, sonst kommen die WoW fanboys -.-, über Daoc kann ich nicht viel sagen, deutsche server werden eingestellt, habs nie gespielt.
und mir erzählen, ein Spiel, macht genau das selbe, wenn sie anstatt 100k kunden, 500k kunden haben, (mein addonmäßig undso) könnt ihr mir nicht, oder woher wollen die ihr Geld herziehen? glaubst ein Programmierer usw. arbeitet gratis?
ich zieh mir grad lediglich nur ein Aion "Pause" ein, muss Geld sparen, zocke halt dawei bissl runes of magic
(Aber beharre ruhig darauf, das WoW ein scheis spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
)


----------



## Keula1 (8. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man sollte noch dazu nehmen, das die 11mio über 1 Jahr alt sind. Blizzard konnte es bisher gar nicht abwarten mit den Spielerzahlen rauszurücken, weil sie mal wieder nen neuen Rekord aufgestellt hatten. Aber die Zahlen für die Quartale 02, 03 und 04 von 2009 fehlen und Blizz hüllt sich in schweigen.
> Böse Zungen könnten nun behaupten, das die Zahlen deutlich gesunken und Blizzard diese deswegen nicht veröffentlicht, weil das eine schlechte publicity wäre.
> 
> Aber das ganze Spielerzahlen-Jonglieren ist so ziemlich das lächerlichste allgemein. Wer meint gute Qualität gibts nur bei hohen Spielerzahlen ist leider ziemlich naiv.
> ...



Nur um auch ein  Gegenargument zu bringen und ich bin kein WoW spieler.

Dennoch ist es so, dass die WoW Welt trotzdem irgendwie die größte virtuelle welt ist (alle kontinente zusammen) Quelle: MMO-statistik oder das Gaming buch der recorde
Das spiel hat die meisten und größten instanzen
mit abstanden von tausenden die meisten quests

und auch wenn immer alle reden viel zu leicht: den hardmode endcontent sehen vllt 10% aller spieler jemals.
Instanz Sonnenbrunnenplateu konnten zu BC zeiten 4-5% aller spieler je betreten. weil die vorquest nicht geschafft wurden

und das kann man nunmal nicht verleugenen

Ich spiele EVE Übrigens


----------



## Arwien (8. Januar 2010)

<Grüße erstmal na alle Mmorpg Gamer..
Also eins kann ich dir dazu sagen und zwar das Aion max 5k Spieler pro Server hat und diese Zahl kann man dann noch mal durch 10 Channel teilen. Von diesen 5K Spieler sind dann min 1k Bots. So hast du dann 400 Spieler auf die du triffst (pro server),wenn du dein Channel nicht wechselst. Bei WOW können (auf den vollsten Servern) gleichzeitig ca 29 K spieler zocken bis es zu einer Warteschlage kommt (z.B Shatrath oder Thrall). Somit ist eins klar da die Aion einfach ein billig Game ist um den Speilern schnellmöglichst das Geld abzuknöpfen und dann vonn euroräischen Markt zu verschwinden.NC SOFT ist einfach nur ein schlechter Publischer der nur auf das Profit schaut. Mach es doch so wie Ich und lösch das Game und Spel dann was anspurchvolles sowie HDRO . 
MFG Arwien...


----------



## Keula1 (8. Januar 2010)

Arwien schrieb:


> <Grüße erstmal na alle Mmorpg Gamer..
> Also eins kann ich dir dazu sagen und zwar das Aion max 5k Spieler pro Server hat und diese Zahl kann man dann noch mal durch 10 Channel teilen. Von diesen 5K Spieler sind dann min 1k Bots. So hast du dann 400 Spieler auf die du triffst (pro server),wenn du dein Channel nicht wechselst. Bei WOW können (auf den vollsten Servern) gleichzeitig ca 29 K spieler zocken bis es zu einer Warteschlage kommt (z.B Shatrath oder Thrall). Somit ist eins klar da die Aion einfach ein billig Game ist um den Speilern schnellmöglichst das Geld abzuknöpfen und dann vonn euroräischen Markt zu verschwinden.NC SOFT ist einfach nur ein schlechter Publischer der nur auf das Profit schaut. Mach es doch so wie Ich und lösch das Game und Spel dann was anspurchvolles sowie HDRO .
> MFG Arwien...



ich spiel EVE atm um mal von anspruchsvoll zu reden


----------



## Stancer (8. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Du genie, ich zock seit Ulduar Release kein WoW mehr, und hab mit Aion am headstart angefangen, ich habe nciht gesagt das WoW gute Addons liefert, jediglich, das da viel gemacht wird, Patches, addons, und lauter schmarn, glaubst wenn Aion jetz die hälfte seiner spieler, nein sogar weniger hätte, und auch in Korea nicht besonders ankiemen würd, würde es viele Addons bringen?, wie glaubst finanzieren sie ihr nächstes Produkt Blade&Soul oder wie das heist?
> Hüte deine zunge lieber, sonst kommen die WoW fanboys -.-, über Daoc kann ich nicht viel sagen, deutsche server werden eingestellt, habs nie gespielt.
> und mir erzählen, ein Spiel, macht genau das selbe, wenn sie anstatt 100k kunden, 500k kunden haben, (mein addonmäßig undso) könnt ihr mir nicht, oder woher wollen die ihr Geld herziehen? glaubst ein Programmierer usw. arbeitet gratis?
> ich zieh mir grad lediglich nur ein Aion "Pause" ein, muss Geld sparen, zocke halt dawei bissl runes of magic



Nach deiner Logik also entwickelt NCSoft Aion weniger weiter, weil sie Geld für Blade&Soul brauchen. Blizzard tut dies aber nicht ? Entwickeln die gerade nicht auch ein neues MMO ?

Betrachte es aber mal von der anderen Seite. Was passiert denn, wenn ein Spiel keine Patches/Addons mehr kriegt ? Richtig, die Spieler wandern ab und dies will kein Entwickler. Man kann es deswegen so sehen, das ein großes Projekt wie WoW es sich durchaus leisten kann, den ein oder anderen Spieler zu verlieren. Sie könnten rein theoretisch schlampen und Geld sparen.
Ein kleiner Entwickler kann dies nicht und muss dafür sorgen, das die Spieler immer zufrieden sind und meiner Meinung nach bemühen sich kleinere Projekte deswegen sehr viel mehr, wenn es um Addons geht als Blizzard das je tun könnte.
Ich glaube du könntest in jedem MMORPG Fragen, was die Leute von den Addons halten, sei es UO, EQ, GW oder EVE und alle werden sagen "Großartig" und wenn die Spieler sagen das Addon ist "super", was kann Blizzard denn dann mit ihren Addons so viel besser machen ? 
Ich sehe jedenfalls keinen Unterschied zu der Weiterentwicklung von WoW zu AoC (hat sogar den Titel "most improved Game" erhalten), Everquest oder Aion sehen. Wenn Blizz also wegen dieser immensen Spielerzahlen so viel bessere Addons anbietet, müsste man das doch merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion ist aber nen Sonderfall, denn der Westen ist für NCSoft nur nen Nebenverdienst, das ist nunmal so. Der Hauptmarkt liegt in Asien, wo Aion auch deutlich mehr Spieler hat und das Spiel wird deswegen für den asiatischen Markt weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Stancer (8. Januar 2010)

Arwien schrieb:


> <Grüße erstmal na alle Mmorpg Gamer..
> Also eins kann ich dir dazu sagen und zwar das Aion max 5k Spieler pro Server hat und diese Zahl kann man dann noch mal durch 10 Channel teilen. Von diesen 5K Spieler sind dann min 1k Bots. So hast du dann 400 Spieler auf die du triffst (pro server),wenn du dein Channel nicht wechselst. Bei WOW können (auf den vollsten Servern) gleichzeitig ca 29 K spieler zocken bis es zu einer Warteschlage kommt (z.B Shatrath oder Thrall). Somit ist eins klar da die Aion einfach ein billig Game ist um den Speilern schnellmöglichst das Geld abzuknöpfen und dann vonn euroräischen Markt zu verschwinden.NC SOFT ist einfach nur ein schlechter Publischer der nur auf das Profit schaut. Mach es doch so wie Ich und lösch das Game und Spel dann was anspurchvolles sowie HDRO .
> MFG Arwien...



Glaubst du die scheisse eigentlich die du da erzählst ? 29k Spieler auf einem WoW Server... gelächter.... 1k bots in Aion.... gelächter....

Ich glaube Ironforge würde explodieren, wenn 14,5k Spieler gleichzeitig dort rumrennen würden (50% Ally)

Wie du auf die 400 Spieler pro Server kommst, die man dann treffen kann ist mir aber nicht ganz klar. Achso nun schon. Dir sollte man vielleicht sagen, das es Channels nur in den ersten beiden Gebieten gibt oder besser gesagt bis Level 20.


----------



## Ocian (8. Januar 2010)

Arwien schrieb:


> <Grüße erstmal na alle Mmorpg Gamer..
> Also eins kann ich dir dazu sagen und zwar das Aion max 5k Spieler pro Server hat und diese Zahl kann man dann noch mal durch 10 Channel teilen. Von diesen 5K Spieler sind dann min 1k Bots. So hast du dann 400 Spieler auf die du triffst (pro server),wenn du dein Channel nicht wechselst. Bei WOW können (auf den vollsten Servern) gleichzeitig ca 29 K spieler zocken bis es zu einer Warteschlage kommt (z.B Shatrath oder Thrall). Somit ist eins klar da die Aion einfach ein billig Game ist um den Speilern schnellmöglichst das Geld abzuknöpfen und dann vonn euroräischen Markt zu verschwinden.NC SOFT ist einfach nur ein schlechter Publischer der nur auf das Profit schaut. Mach es doch so wie Ich und lösch das Game und Spel dann was anspurchvolles sowie HDRO .
> MFG Arwien...



Wenn Europa 25% alle Spieler haben würde, würde ich dem ja zustimmen. Jedoch bezweifel ich das 25% aller 11 Mio Spieler auf Europa fallen.
Durch die Vielzahl der Server, die WoW bietet, ist es durchaus normal wenn 2-7k Leute gleichzeitig auf einem Server on sind.

Desweiteren gibt es in Aion nur beschränkt Channelzugriff und zwar nur da, wo es kein offenes PvP gibt.
Ich verfolge sehr gern Duskissionen, auch wenn viel Spekulation dabei ist, doch Traumwelten sollte man da lassen wo sie hingehören.


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Januar 2010)

was ich hier höre -.-
ahjo lass ma das mal mit den mehr kunden oder weniger kunden, glaub einig werden wir uns nicht, im endeffekt zählt einfach nur der entwickler, und das blizz absichtlich kunden verlieren will, oder besser gesagt das zulässt glaub ich nicht, (auch wenns nach hinten losgeht bei denen =)
das mit den server anzahl ist der behindertste beschiss was ich JEMALS gehört habe, in aion können sehr viel mehr auf einmal spielen als in WoW, WoW server stürzen schon ab, wenn 3 Raids auf IF zurasen, das sind ca. 500 leute MAXIMALST, hingegen war in einen der ersten festungsraids, vieeeeeel mehr los, und das auf ein punkt, ich denke die aion server sind besser als die WoW server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
srry aber das echt lächerlich zu behaupten das in wow mehr als 5 k leute gleichzeitig spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
channels gibts in AION nur in den QUESTGEBIETEN, wo man hauptsächlich QUESTET, undk ein zugriff zu QUESTS hat, das sind glaub 2 gebiete pro volk, und das auch nur zum QUESTEN
ne super lösung wenns nicht wie in WoW aussehen soll, wo man wegen 1 karte des aufn boden liegt, 30 min. braucht um das aufzuheben, weil alle meinen "die warten zwa jetz länger, aber ich ninja es jetz mal weg, hab keine zeit"


----------



## sibilis (8. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Du genie, ich zock seit Ulduar Release kein WoW mehr, und hab mit Aion am headstart angefangen, ich habe nciht gesagt das WoW gute Addons liefert, jediglich, das da viel gemacht wird, Patches, addons, und lauter schmarn, glaubst wenn Aion jetz die hälfte seiner spieler, nein sogar weniger hätte, und auch in Korea nicht besonders ankiemen würd, würde es viele Addons bringen?, wie glaubst finanzieren sie ihr nächstes Produkt Blade&Soul oder wie das heist?
> Hüte deine zunge lieber, sonst kommen die WoW fanboys -.-, über Daoc kann ich nicht viel sagen, deutsche server werden eingestellt, habs nie gespielt.
> und mir erzählen, ein Spiel, macht genau das selbe, wenn sie anstatt 100k kunden, 500k kunden haben, (mein addonmäßig undso) könnt ihr mir nicht, oder woher wollen die ihr Geld herziehen? glaubst ein Programmierer usw. arbeitet gratis?
> ich zieh mir grad lediglich nur ein Aion "Pause" ein, muss Geld sparen, zocke halt dawei bissl runes of magic
> ...



Everquest 2 hat etwa 250k-300k accounts

Addons:

desert of flames
kingdom of sky
echoes of faydwer
rise of kunark
the shadow odyssey
the bloodline chronicles
the fallen dynasty
splitpaw saga
macht insgesamt 8 expansions plus eine weitere expansion die den nächsten monaten herauskommt und gleichzeit entwickelt soe das mmorpg the agency

wieviele expansions hat wow bisher? 3 bei meheren million accounts? Da stimmt deine Rechnung aber irgendwie nicht so ganz oO

Was viel wichtiger ist als die anzahl der accounts ist wohl mehr wie stabil die account zahlen bleiben und vor allem der gewinn nach abzug der unterhaltskosten fuer ein spiel. die sind fuer ein spiel mit wenigen accounts ja auch deutlich geringer.

Es gibt eine bstimmte anzahl an accounts die ein mmorpg braucht um sich selbst zu tragen. die sit bei jedem spiel aber auch wieder unterschiedlich. Alles andere, sprich ob jetzt ein spiel 10 mio accounts hat oder nur 100k ist in bezug auf die planung weiterer addons irrelevant solange das spiel gewinn abwirft.


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> Everquest 2 hat etwa 250k-300k accounts
> 
> Addons:
> 
> ...



Naja das ist auch eine Sache des Entwicklers, obsie das Geld nun in neue Addons+Patches reinstecken, oder ein neues Spiel machen wollen, aber ein Spiel das sich knapp über Wasser hält, wird ganz sicher kein neues Spiel machen lassen, Addons auch nur wenn mehr als 50% der Leute (behaupte ich mal) nichts mehr zu tun hat, und die ersten Leute in Erwägung ziehen aufzuhören, denn sonst wird natürlich gespart, und weniger Accounts heist natürlich weniger Unterhaltskosten, aber auch natürlich viel weniger Gewinn.
Und je mehr leute schreien "Neuen Endcontend" desto schneller wird was getan, das EQ 2 viele Addons hat heist nicht gleich das es mehr inhalt hat, WoW hat auch genug mit Patches hinzugefügt, auch wenn sie den Fehler gemacht haben, das die alten "contents" nicht mehr besucht werden, allein durch dieses Marken System, das Naxx einfach nur umsonst ist, hat sich WoW echt zeit verloren, könnte man nicht per Marken Equip kaufen, müssten die meisten Ulduar rein, und sie könnten ICC viel länger stehen lassen.

Naja ich denke Blizzard wird WoW erstmal lange halten, noch brauchen sie Kohle für ihr neues MMO =)
glaub dieses Gespräch ob es besser ist das ein Entwickler mehr Spieler hat oder nicht, ist sinnlos


----------



## Stancer (8. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> glaub dieses Gespräch ob es besser ist das ein Entwickler mehr Spieler hat oder nicht, ist sinnlos



Genau so ist es, denn es gibt keinen Beleg dafür, das Spiele mit weniger Spielern schlechter weiter entwickelt werden als Spiele mit vielen Abos !


----------



## sibilis (8. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Naja das ist auch eine Sache des Entwicklers, obsie das Geld nun in neue Addons+Patches reinstecken, oder ein neues Spiel machen wollen, aber ein Spiel das sich knapp über Wasser hält, wird ganz sicher kein neues Spiel machen lassen



Naja, AoC ist sicherlich nicht das erfolgreichste Spiel und bekommt demnaechst eine expansion. Gleichzeitig entwickelt FC mit secret world ein weiteres mmorpg. Und wie gesagt SOE bringt demnächst wieder eine expansion fuer EQ2 raus und entwickelt parallel The Agency.


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> Naja, AoC ist sicherlich nicht das erfolgreichste Spiel und bekommt demnaechst eine expansion. Gleichzeitig entwickelt FC mit secret world ein weiteres mmorpg. Und wie gesagt SOE bringt demnächst wieder eine expansion fuer EQ2 raus und entwickelt parallel The Agency.



naja was soll man zu AOC sagen, ihre Firma hat auch genug Geld durch andere Spiele gemacht( wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ), und die wollen halt das AoC kein Flop ist/wird, find das auch ganz ok, zu ampfang wars ja mehr bug als game, und die ersten 20 lvl waren ja mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das wars dann auch schon =), ka wie es inzwischen geworden ist, AoC wird natürlich i-wie sein Weg gehen =)


----------



## xiaoJ (9. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> *ampfang*



sry, aber den musst ich jetzt einfach quoten :>


----------



## Skyler93 (9. Januar 2010)

xiaoJ schrieb:


> sry, aber den musst ich jetzt einfach quoten :>



hahahahahahaha sauba gequotet, srry bin heut total verblödet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich lass das jetz aber so stehen, ich steh zu meiner rechtschreibung!!


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> wieviele expansions hat wow bisher? 3 bei meheren million accounts? Da stimmt deine Rechnung aber irgendwie nicht so ganz oO


Das kann man so nicht sagen. Gegen Bezahlung gab es zwar bisher nur 2 große Addons, nämlich The Burning Crusade und Wrath of the Leech King. Aber zuvor und dazwischen gab es sehr viele kleinere Erweiterungen. Alleine im ersten Jahr nach dem europäischen Release kamen etliche Patches mit folgenden Content-Erweiterungen:

1.3.0 (März 2005) brachte Diremaul (Düsterbruch), eine Instanz für 5er Gruppen, weiters noch mit Azuregos einen World-Raid-Boss.
1.5.0 (Juni 2005) brachte mit Warsong und Alterac die ersten Schlachtfelder (BGs).
1.6.0 (Juli 2005) brachte mit dem Blackwing Lair (BWL: Pechschwingenhord) eine 40 Mann/Frau-Raidinstanz.
1.7.0 (September 2005) brachte mit Zul'Gurub eine weitere Raidinstanz, diesmal für 20 Mann/Frau; dazu noch ein weiteres BG, nämlich das Arathi-Becken.
1.8.0 (Oktober 2005) brachte die 4 weitere Word-Raid-Bosse, nämlich die 4 Drachen des Grünen Drachenschwarms; weiters kam es zur Umgestaltung von Silithus, das bis dahin eigentlich eine leere Zone war, also praktisch erfolgte eine Gebietserweiterung.
1.9.0 (Jänner 2006) brachte das "Gates of Ahn'Qiraj world event" und damit verbunden 2 zusätzliche Raidinstanzen: The Ruins of Ahn'Qiraj (für 20 Spieler) und The Temple of Ahn'Qiraj (für 40 Spieler). 

Heute ist WOW, was den Content angeht, das MMO mit dem umfangreichsten Inhalt, das lässt sich nicht in Abrede stellen. Blizzard hatte ja schließlich auch über 5 Jahre Zeit daran zu arbeiten, und sie haben auch wirklich ziemlich viel Content gebracht.

Richtig ist aber auch, dass ein MMO bei weitem nicht die Subscriber-Zahlen von WOW braucht, damit die Entwickler des Spieles beständig neuen Content nachschieben. LOTRO etwa, das von Turbine entwickelt wird, hatte zu keiner Zeit auch nur annähernd so viele Spieler wie WOW, bei Release (April 2007) vielleicht eine halbe Million, Ende 2007 waren es etwa 300.000, und heute wohl irgend etwas zwischen 300.000 und einer halben Million (WOW hatte 2007 8 oder 9 Millionen). Trotzdem brachte Turbine seit Release ständig neuen Content ins Spiel, und zwar in Form der sogenannten Bücher. Diese Erweiterungen waren alle kostenlos und mit ihnen kamen auch ganz beträchtliche Gebietserweiterungen zb. Forochel, Evendim, südliche Trollhöhen u.a.m. Man könnte das in etwa vergleichen mit Gebieten in der Größe von Westfal oder dem Redridge-Gebirge bei WOW. Und es kamen auch 2 größere gebührenpflichte Content-Erweiterungen (Moria und Düsterwald). 

Man muss sich im klaren sein, dass auch ein MMO mit "nur" einigen Hundertausend Accounts für die Betreiber ein gutes Geschäft ist, speziell, wenn das Spiel sauber ausprogrammiert ist und dahinter eine klare Road-Map in der Entwicklung des Spieles steht (was ja leider bei einem anderen MMO, nämlich WAR, nicht so der Fall war), so dass nicht beständig Entwicklungsaufwand (und damit Geld) ins Nachbessern und das Ausbügeln von Fehlern fließt. WOW ist natürlich für Blizzard eine unglaublich lukrative Cash-Cow, und die wird sicher so lange wie möglich gemolken werden. Es sieht auch nicht so aus, als würden die Subscriber-Zahlen demnächst in den Keller rasseln. Das ist vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, immerhin wird damit eine gewisse Clientel, die ich persönlich ihrem Auftreten nach nicht sonderlich sympathisch und liebenswert finde, an dieses Spiel gebunden und andere MMOs bleiben von ihr verschont (wobei ich sagen muss, dass imo die WOW-Community sich seit dem ersten Jahr nach Release ganz beträchtlich verschlechterte, sie war bei weitem nicht immer so, wie sie heute erscheint).

Also auch wenn Aion - so wie LOTRO - nur einige Hundertausend Spieler hätte, würde es sich für NCSoft auszahlen diese Spieler durch nachgeschobenen Content bei der Stange zu halten. Zur Zeit liegt die weltweite Spielerschaft von Aion aber wohl deutlich jenseits der Millionengrenze, und ist damit für NCSoft mehr als nur ein gutes Geschäft.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich ausfallend werde, aber manchmal wünsch ich mir echt, dass so mancher sich seine scheiss spielerzahlen sonst wo hin steckt. Warum wird ein MMO immer anhand von Spielerzahlen bewertet? Zieht ihr auch nur in Städte mit mindestens 100.000 Einwohnern? Meldet ihr euch nur in Schulen an wo mindestens 30 Leute pro Klasse sind?
> 
> Boa ich bekomm ich echt noch die Kretze mit dieser Community.


Weil man vielleicht nicht gerne auf leeren Servern spielt, auf denen so gut wie nichts los ist? Spielst du lieber auf einen Server mit 300 oder einen mit 5000?


----------



## Curvatura (9. Januar 2010)

Keula schrieb:


> Schönen Abend Aion Community,
> 
> ich hab ein nur ein kleines Anliegen und würde mich über Auskunft freuen.
> Für mich ist es persönlich wichtig, dass mein Wahl MMO eine (für mich) ausreichend große Spielerbasis hat.



Darf ich erfahren was dies für eine Rolle spielt? ich meine es gehen doch eh nur eine Handvoll Leute auf einen server und so viele werden doch wohl noch spielen um einen server voll zu bekommen oder?

Bei so spielen wie eve wo es nur einen einzigen Servercluster auf der Welt gibt und sozusagen alle gemeinsam in einer welt spielen wäre es noch nachvollziehbar. Blöd wenn man alleine im Universum ist aber bei so Fastfoodspielen (Entschuldige den Ausdruck) ist dies doch nun wirklich egal. Hauptsache es macht dir Spass. War das nicht noch vor kurzem so das etliche server dort so voll sind das es warteschlangen gab oder gibt? Denke dann sollte es doch noch reichen.

bb


----------



## Curvatura (9. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Heute ist WOW, was den Content angeht, das MMO mit dem umfangreichsten Inhalt, das lässt sich nicht in Abrede stellen.



Das halte ich für ein totales Gerücht, abgesehen von den immer wiederkehrenden Instanzen die per Copy&Paste erstellt wurden sowohl bei der Umgebung wie auch bei den npc´s gibts bei leibe umfangreichere und tiefsinnigere spiele wenn du schon sowas behauptest. Ansonsten weisst wow auch nicht besonders viel Spieltiefe auf. Jede Handlung und Tätigkeit ist wiederkehrend und bietet keinerlei Individualismus. Alles vorgekaut, nimm es einfach. Die Frage ist nur WANN. Im grunde genommen ein Geschwindigkeitsspiel bei dem es darum geht so schnell wie möglich etwas zu bekommen, das man es bekommt ist sowieso klar.

Solltest vieleicht mal die wow Scheuklappen ablegen und dich etwas umsehen, findest sicher umfangreichere Inhalte.

Sorry aber da kann ich mich nicht zurueckhalten wenn ich sowas lese, wenn einer ankommt und sowas als "umfangreichsten Inhalt" darstellen möchte.

bb


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Januar 2010)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein totales Gerücht, abgesehen von den immer wiederkehrenden Instanzen die per Copy&Paste erstellt wurden sowohl bei der Umgebung wie auch bei den npc´s gibts bei leibe umfangreichere und tiefsinnigere spiele wenn du schon sowas behauptest. Ansonsten weisst wow auch nicht besonders viel Spieltiefe auf. Jede Handlung und Tätigkeit ist wiederkehrend und bietet keinerlei Individualismus. Alles vorgekaut, nimm es einfach. Die Frage ist nur WANN. Im grunde genommen ein Geschwindigkeitsspiel bei dem es darum geht so schnell wie möglich etwas zu bekommen, das man es bekommt ist sowieso klar.
> 
> Solltest vieleicht mal die wow Scheuklappen ablegen und dich etwas umsehen, findest sicher umfangreichere Inhalte.
> 
> ...


Man unterscheide zwischen Spieltiefe und Umfang des Contents, oder zwischen Qualität und Quantität. Wo sage ich, dass WOW sich durch besondere Spieltiefe oder durch besonders hohe Qualität, was den Content und die Lore anbelangt, auszeichnet? Nirgends. Ich sprach von Quantität, nicht von Qualität, von Umfang, nicht von Tiefe.


Ich spiele seit über 12 Jahren MMOs. UO, DAOC, WOW, LOTRO, WAR, AION - das waren (bzw. sind) die Spiele, mit denen ich in diesen Jahren hauptsächlich meine Zeit zubrachte. Von WOW begann ich mich Mitte BC langsam zu lösen, mit LK hängte ich es endgültig an den Nagel. Ich denke, ich kann von mir behaupten, keine Scheuklappen in der Hinsicht zu haben. Auch nicht dahingehend, dass ich dieses Spiel, auch wenn es mich persönlich nicht mehr interessiert, mit Gewalt verteufeln muss. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass das Spiel, das ich aktuell spiele, dadurch gewinnt, dass ich ein anderes über Gebühr herunterputze und niedermache. So etwas ist immer ein bisschen lächerlich. Wer bestreitet, dass WOW zur Zeit was den vom Entwickler ins Spiel eingebrachten Content anbelangt, also die schiere Quantität, die Nase deutlich vorne hat, ist von seinem eigenen Spiel voreingenommen und verschließt die Augen vor der Realität. Ein bisschen weniger Emotion, und ein wenig mehr Augenmaß.

Wobei allerdings die schiere Masse an Content de facto dadurch eingeschränkt wird, dass sich in dem Spiel der Endcontent-Wahn durchsetzte. Es gibt heute viele Spieler, die Instanzen wie Maraudon oder Dire Maul (Düsterbruch) noch nie von innen sahen. Es wird so schnell wie möglich auf Max gelevelt, um Anschluss an die eigentlich relativ schmale Spitze des Contents, den sogenannten Endcontent, zu finden. Das macht die Weite des Contents dann in gewisser Weise wieder relativ klein.

_________________

Nachtrag: aber eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht über WOW schreiben, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass - wie das Beispiel LOTRO zeigt - ein Spiel nicht notwendig etliche Millionen Subscriber haben muss, um von den Entwicklern beständig mit Content-Nachschub versorgt zu werden. Es müssen gerade nur so viele sein, dass das ganze sich finanziell lohnt. Bei LOTRO ist das bislang eine Spielerschaft in der Größenordnung von ca. 300.000 bis 500.000 Spielern gewesen. Und gerade LOTRO hat seine Spieler recht regelmäßig mit relativ umfangreichem neuen Content versorgt.


----------



## Thoriumobi (9. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Man unterscheide zwischen Spieltiefe und Umfang des Contents, oder zwischen Qualität und Quantität. Wo sage ich, dass WOW sich durch besondere Spieltiefe oder durch besonders hohe Qualität, was den Content und die Lore anbelangt, auszeichnet? Nirgends. Ich sprach von Quantität, nicht von Qualität, von Umfang, nicht von Tiefe.
> 
> 
> Ich spiele seit über 12 Jahren MMOs. UO, DAOC, WOW, LOTRO, WAR, AION - das waren (bzw. sind) die Spiele, mit denen ich in diesen Jahren hauptsächlich meine Zeit zubrachte. Von WOW begann ich mich Mitte BC langsam zu lösen, mit LK hängte ich es endgültig an den Nagel. Ich denke, ich kann von mir behaupten, keine Scheuklappen in der Hinsicht zu haben. Auch nicht dahingehend, dass ich dieses Spiel, auch wenn es mich persönlich nicht mehr interessiert, mit Gewalt verteufeln muss. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass das Spiel, das ich aktuell spiele, dadurch gewinnt, dass ich ein anderes über Gebühr herunterputze und niedermache. So etwas ist immer ein bisschen lächerlich. Wer bestreitet, dass WOW zur Zeit was den vom Entwickler ins Spiel eingebrachten Content anbelangt, also die schiere Quantität, die Nase deutlich vorne hat, ist von seinem eigenen Spiel voreingenommen und verschließt die Augen vor der Realität. Ein bisschen weniger Emotion, und ein wenig mehr Augenmaß.
> ...





Es ist in diesem Forum einfach nicht möglich, IRGENDETWAS über WoW zu schreiben, ohne gleich nen dummen Spruch zu bekommen. Bei einigen Leuten sitzt der irrationale WoW-Hass so tief, dass sie garnicht anders können, als gequirlte Scheiße zu schreiben. Von daher versuchs garnicht zu argumentieren, das schnallt sowieso keiner von denen, selbst wenn es dir garnicht darum geht, WoW zu glorifizieren.


----------



## sibilis (9. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Es ist in diesem Forum einfach nicht möglich, IRGENDETWAS über WoW zu schreiben, ohne gleich nen dummen Spruch zu bekommen. Bei einigen Leuten sitzt der irrationale WoW-Hass so tief, dass sie garnicht anders können, als gequirlte Scheiße zu schreiben. Von daher versuchs garnicht zu argumentieren, das schnallt sowieso keiner von denen, selbst wenn es dir garnicht darum geht, WoW zu glorifizieren.



/mitleid


----------



## Stancer (9. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> 1.3.0 (März 2005) brachte Diremaul (Düsterbruch), eine Instanz für 5er Gruppen, weiters noch mit Azuregos einen World-Raid-Boss.
> 1.5.0 (Juni 2005) brachte mit Warsong und Alterac die ersten Schlachtfelder (BGs).
> 1.6.0 (Juli 2005) brachte mit dem Blackwing Lair (BWL: Pechschwingenhord) eine 40 Mann/Frau-Raidinstanz.
> 1.7.0 (September 2005) brachte mit Zul'Gurub eine weitere Raidinstanz, diesmal für 20 Mann/Frau; dazu noch ein weiteres BG, nämlich das Arathi-Becken.
> ...



Der muss nu sein : Mindestens die hälfte davon war bereits zu Release versprochen und wurde lediglich nachgereicht !

Wenn andere Spiele sich dauernd anhören müssen, das zu Release versprochener Content, der nachgereicht wird nicht als Inhaltsupdate gilt, gilt das auch genauso für WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (9. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Es ist in diesem Forum einfach nicht möglich, IRGENDETWAS über WoW zu schreiben, ohne gleich nen dummen Spruch zu bekommen. Bei einigen Leuten sitzt der irrationale WoW-Hass so tief, dass sie garnicht anders können, als gequirlte Scheiße zu schreiben. Von daher versuchs garnicht zu argumentieren, das schnallt sowieso keiner von denen, selbst wenn es dir garnicht darum geht, WoW zu glorifizieren.



och warte mal, kleiner. das muss ja wirklich traumatisierend für dich sein.
komm mal auf den schoss, ja, guck mal, ich puste deine kullertränchen auch weg.
ei ei ei alles fein.
und dann erzähl papa mal in ruhe was die bösen bösen menschen gegen das total coole spiel mit der großen community und der niedlichen quietschiegrafik haben und wieso die dich hassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (9. Januar 2010)

Keula schrieb:


> Was mir z.b wichtig ist: ich hab gesehen auf Aionmoviez.com  ist praktisch nichts los, die Seite ist mehr oder weniger tot. Genau solche gut befüllten seiten sind für mich aber auch ein Zeichen für eine aktive Community normal.
> Als ich damals noch WoW gespielt hab war ich regelmäßig auf warcraftmoviez.com. Die videos die dort teilweise zu finden sind, sind einfach beeindruckend. Zudem gibts extrem gute guids usw. Irgendwie scheint das bei Aion nicht vorhanden zu sein




Also ich spiele die Spiele in der Regel und muss mir keine Moviez anschauen, lange Zeit WoW und ich war nicht einmal auf warcraftmovez, 3 Monate intensiv Aion und nicht einmal auf Aionmoviez, mehrer Monate AOC, WAR, seit Jahren HDRO und nicht ein Movie angeschaut (sicher zu Addons etc. spreche aber hauptsächlich von den Prollfilmen)....warum nicht weil ich das Game spiele, warum um alles in der Welt soll ich mir Moviez dazu anschauen?? Weil du danach ein Spielbewertest wieviele sich Moviez anschauen....dann solltest lieber die Zahlen aus Youtube nehmen als von deinen Werbeseiten....moviez.com!

Entschuldige aber das war das dümmste Argument was ich seit Erfindung des PC´s gelesen habe!

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das ein Spiel mit weniger Spielern eine viel bessere und eingeschweisstere Community hat? Die besten Spiele hatten/haben am wenigsten User, nicht weil sie schlecht waren/sind, nein weil sie zu anspruchsvoll sind!! Warum selber kochen wenn der McDonalds vor der Tür ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du mit der Art in einem Spiel mir so gegenüber auftreten, hättest schonmal einen weniger der mit dir Spielt.

In diesem Sinne....

habe schon ein Schleudertrauma vom kopfschüttel!!


----------



## Stancer (9. Januar 2010)

Das einzige Spiel wo ich mir recht häufig Videos angeschaut habe war Daoc. Damals war es aber auch mehr Kunst. Heute kann ja scheinbar jeder Idiot nen Video aufnehmen und zeigen was für ein Oberoxxor er doch ist. WAR, AoC oder Aion hab ich mir bisher nicht ein Video angeschaut.


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der muss nu sein : Mindestens die hälfte davon war bereits zu Release versprochen und wurde lediglich nachgereicht !
> 
> Wenn andere Spiele sich dauernd anhören müssen, das zu Release versprochener Content, der nachgereicht wird nicht als Inhaltsupdate gilt, gilt das auch genauso für WoW
> 
> ...


Das ist zwar richtig, ich hätte aber ebenso gut nicht die Inhaltspatches des ersten Jahres, sondern jene des zweiten bringen können. Oder der darauf folgenden Jahre. Man kann WOW bzw. Blizzard sicher einiges vorwerfen, aber nicht, dass sie bei den Inhaltspatches gespart hätten. Jedem Hersteller eines MMO ist heute wohl klar, dass er die Spieler nur dann längerfristig an sein Spiel binden kann, wenn er sie regelmäßig mit neuem Content versorgt. Wird bei Aion auch nicht anders sein, ich bin mir sicher, dass da im heurigen Jahr einiges kommen wird.


----------



## Thoriumobi (9. Januar 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> och warte mal, kleiner. das muss ja wirklich traumatisierend für dich sein.
> komm mal auf den schoss, ja, guck mal, ich puste deine kullertränchen auch weg.
> ei ei ei alles fein.
> und dann erzähl papa mal in ruhe was die bösen bösen menschen gegen das total coole spiel mit der großen community und der niedlichen quietschiegrafik haben und wieso die dich hassen.
> ...



Nicht mich, aber ne alberne Verallgemeinerung der Comm, deren nachgesagte Eigenschaften du gerade verkörperst. Man sieht also, Vollidioten gibts bei jedem Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sibilis (9. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Nicht mich, aber ne alberne Verallgemeinerung der Comm, deren nachgesagte Eigenschaften du gerade verkörperst. Man sieht also, Vollidioten gibts bei jedem Spiel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



heul doch


----------



## Thoriumobi (9. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> heul doch



Ach Gottchen... wird ja immer besser. ^^


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> heul doch


Ich gratuliere: Du und ctullhu, Ihr beide schafft es tatsächlich den Wahrheitsnachweis für Thoriumobis Aussage zu erbringen. Man kann auch diskutieren ohne solche Kindereien, ganz egal jetzt, wer damit begann.


----------



## sibilis (9. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen... wird ja immer besser. ^^



Nein, du machst dich nur etwas laecherlich mit deinen klagen ueber die furchtbar ungerechten poster, die es wagen mal etwas negatives ueber wow zu sagen.
eventuell solltest du mal mit fakten argumentieren anstatt zu weinen. Dann wuerdest du auch ernst genommen.

Anosonsten mein tip von oben... heul doch


----------



## Firun (9. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen... wird ja immer besser. ^^




und führt leider zu gar nichts, deshalb Close.


----------

